# New from Ohio



## OhioHillbilly (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey everybody,
I have been watching this site for weeks and finally joined. There is a lot of knowlege in here and I hope to learn something new. Bowhunting is my passion and I feel like a newbie after reading some the posts in here. Keep up good work and I will be talking to you all soon.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome fellow buckeye:wink:


----------



## sloopy (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome from SDak


----------



## Treething (Mar 14, 2007)

:welcomesign: To AT


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

welcome to AT....what part of ohio ya in?


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome OHB...I'm in Central Ohio and east (near Cambridge)...Where is you at?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk OhioHillbilly. Have fun here.


----------



## OhioHillbilly (Mar 20, 2008)

I live in NE Ohio, Geauga County. Quickly running out of hunting room up here!!


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've got a good friend who lives in Aurora...welcome


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

down here in fairfield county between circleville and lancaster....


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Buckeyebucks (Mar 12, 2008)

:welcomesign: I am a fellow hillbilly. Just to your south in portage.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to At


----------

